# rip kmttg



## techpro2004 (Oct 14, 2019)

I just noticed kmttg is now abandoned (kmttg / Wiki / Home) Does anyone know of another solution that can auto download recordings from my edge. I know there is pytivo, but I am looking for something that will work automatically without having to login into my server regularly and hit "download" Thanks


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Unfortunately no. I considered adding it to pyTivo at one point but when TiVo released TE4 and it broke half of pyTivo's functionality I decided not to expend any more effort on TiVo projects.


----------



## techpro2004 (Oct 14, 2019)

Well, Keep in mind I would be happy to make a $20 paypal donation for this feature and I hope I am not alone. Thanks.


----------



## techpro2004 (Oct 14, 2019)

Hello


----------

